# 18 Month Ecto Transformation



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Afternoon Guys,

Just thought I would share and show my 18 Month Transformation. Please bare in mind I have been training just over 2 years now, so this is a little out of date, but I dont have any recent pictures. However this will hopefully show the change thats possible for anyone thinking of doing the same. Please note during the first 18 Months of my training life I did do a cycle.

*Background*

*
*

*
*My reason for training was very simple, low self esteem and confidence, this was due to the fact i'd always been very skinny and found it hard to put on weight effectively. However I guess looking back I was never really trying to gain weight i had dabbled in the gym in my younger days but gave up after 2 weeks.

The years passed and I had got to the stage where everyone was saying to me I need a good meal, this took its toll eventually to the point I was concious about going out to clubs and meeting people. So my saviour was the gym, instead of going out and doing the norm, I spent my time going to the gym and trying to turn my skinny body into something much more pleasing to my eye everytime I had to look in the mirror.

*Stats 18 Months ago*

*
*

*
*Age:- 27

Weight:- 11 Stone ish

Height:- 6ft

*Stats 18 Months on*

*
*

*
*Age:- 28 and a bit

Weight:- 14 stone and a few pounds

Height:- 6ft

*Diet Plan*

*
*

*
*My diet consists of very basic yet heathly foods, at the start it was very hard to get my body to adapt to the change I wanted to go through, I found it hard to keep food in, due to the amount of toilet time I had :-( and I craved foods I had been used to eating on a daily basis. It took a good month to get used to it, so I will say to all those who start to give up after 2 weeks, keep going becuase as you start to get used to the food, and you see your body changing slightly within the first 30 days you will get the will power to carry on TRUST ME. Think of it as a DETOX

I never did a dirty bulk, I just made sure everything I ate was high in Protein and Carbs

Water intake:- 3-4 Litres daily

Alcohol intake:- NO BEER OF ANYKIND, my drink would be very limited, and I would have Spirits with anything slim line

*
An example of what my day for food looks like*

*
*

*
*Meal 1:- Protein shake, blended with Porridge oats, flax seed, frozen berries (from Asda, they do a 3 for £7 offer), 2 scoops of Ice cream, banana, Udos oil

Meal 2:- 6 eggs with chedder cheese, mixed with peppers and onions 2 Yolks 6 Whites 2 x Whole meal Pita Breads and a pint of Milk

Meal 3:- Half a chicken, Cup of brown rice, tendersteam broc, 0% fat FAGE yogurt (15grams of protein per pot)

Meal 4:- Same as meal 3

Meal 5:- Meal Replacement Protein Shake with hand full of almonds

Meal 6:- Cod Fillet with steamed Veg and a cup of cottege cheese.

Meal 7:- Bed time 0 carbs Protein Shake

*I would also eat:-*

*
*

*
**Proteins:- *Talapia, Tuna steaks, Turkey, Chicken, Steaks, Cottege cheese, Almonds, ham joints

*Carbs:-* Rolled organic Oats, Brown rice / Pasta, Sweet potato, Broc, Cabbage, ANYTHING GREEN REALLY

*
DIET IS KEY TO MY CHANGE,* this is true for anyone, however I relied on what I ate to change myself, if I wasnt diciplined this would of failed 100%

*Supplements used - ALWAYS BOUGHT ON EBAY AS ITS CHEAPEST FOR USN*

*
*

*
**USN IGF 1 Protein

*USN Anabolic

*BCAA's from Myprotein

*UDOS Oil for my omegas 3-6-9

*USN Creatine

You might be thinking does this guy work for USN, no is the answer lol, Ive tried lots of different protein shakes over the 18 month period, and for me USN has an amazing taste and superior quality, and if im having 3 a day I want it to taste good, plus I have a little OCD so all my supps have to match 

*Training plan*

*
*

*
*I have done so much research on the internet and lets face it, its a MINE FIELD, so I decided to do what worked for me, and what I was happy with and I change my rountine every 4-6 weeks, to keep it fresh and the muscles guessing.

But to give you an example of a good mass gain I use, I do the following

Workout 1:- Chest and Triceps

Workout 2:- Back and Shoulders

Workout 3:- Legs and Biceps

I do calfs and abs etc etc inbetween or after each workout. This routine would look like the following.

Monday:- W1

Tuesday:- W2

Wednesday:- OFF

Thursday:- W3

Friday:- W1

Saturday:- OFF

Sunday:- W2

And so on, which by doing this you get to train each body part within a 4 day stretch. rather than leaving it 6+ days until that muscle groups done again. *PLEASE NOTE THIS IS WHAT I DO, DOESNT MEAN YOU HAVE TO.* See whats best for you.

I also do *Lactic Acid training, Density training and strength training *( LOOK THESE UP ON THE INTERNET)

I recommend looking on the likes of youtube and active channel for training ideas, also if you are reading this you are at the right place for advise and help, these guys on here are very knowledgable and know there stuff.

Anyway thanks for reading and any questions ask away.


----------



## rjohnson (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice progress there mate, keep going at this rate and I'm sure you'll be able to achieve big things


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

amazing change mate well done, Proper beach body!


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

looking very lean pal


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

its been very hard to keep up, but now its my way of life, the next move is adding more lean mass, yet keeping that beach type look


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> its been very hard to keep up, but now its my way of life, the next move is adding more lean mass, yet keeping that beach type look


DONT DO WHAT I DID!!  I spent ages getting cut (previously have been a 16 stone fatty with aroung 26% BF) got down to 6.5% BF then thought right its time to add some size....before i knew it I was back up at round 18% BF....was very depressing when I realised how out of shape I had let myself get.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Lycan Prince said:


> DONT DO WHAT I DID!!  I spent ages getting cut (previously have been a 16 stone fatty with aroung 26% BF) got down to 6.5% BF then thought right its time to add some size....before i knew it I was back up at round 18% BF....was very depressing when I realised how out of shape I had let myself get.


Cheers for the advise pal, I seem to do ok with the keeping the fat down, I really dont eat foods that contain Fat, especially those high in Sat


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

No offence mate, but you look better in the pic on the left. Looks like you've regressed.

Only joking, awesome work! Well done!


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

haha  Cheers scouselad


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Well done man :thumbup1: Good work!


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

great progress dude. i actually wrote an article of your exact traning split a few months ago. it worked really well for me when i tried it so agree its a great one to try if you arent getting results from the conventional splits.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

-AC- said:


> great progress dude. i actually wrote an article of your exact traning split a few months ago. it worked really well for me when i tried it so agree its a great one to try if you arent getting results from the conventional splits.


Your article is what I read pal


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> Your article is what I read pal


this has actually made my day 

ive finally actually been of some use to the world. lol


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

-AC- said:


> this has actually made my day
> 
> ive finally actually been of some use to the world. lol


Haha its a great program, strength shot up quite a lot, plus like the work out splits

Good job man


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> And so on, which by doing this you get to train each body part within a 4 day stretch. rather than leaving it 6+ days until that muscle groups done again. *PLEASE NOTE THIS IS WHAT I DO, DOESNT MEAN YOU HAVE TO.* See whats best for you.
> 
> I also do *Lactic Acid training, Density training and strength training *( LOOK THESE UP ON THE INTERNET)


Top stuff here - well done, this would have helped your progress.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

alexanderthegr8 said:


> Top stuff here - well done, this would have helped your progress.


Definately, mixing routines and keeping the muscles guessing is very important to growth I feel


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice progress dude. You developed a tan too


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Nice progress dude. You developed a tan too


Girlfriend whose a Beauty Theapist, has its perks, Free spray tans haha


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Well done mate, thats the type of body im aiming for. Keep it up


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

cheers fella, still a long way to go and its hard to keep the focus sometimes


----------

